# Pocket Camp Thoughts 9/13/18



## Mr. Cat (Sep 13, 2018)

Thought 1: Splatoon Event
Is it just me or do you feel like the Splatoon event scavanger hunt is more challenging than the previous scavanger hunt events? These clams are darker brown, so they can blend in with some of the scenery and I feel like there are a lot fewer of them (and hidden well too). This will be hard for me, as I go through periods where I'm too busy to play 

Thought 2: Fortune Cookie Luck
I recently just bought two 5-packs of fortune cookies with Leaf Tickets. I have gotten special items and a large variety of furniture items by spending the 5,000 bells on single cookies. The 5-packs gave me nothing but repeat clothing items. I think I got one small furniture item out of 10 cookies! Does this happen to other people often or was it just really bad luck? I don't think I will be spending my tickets there again... I should have purchased the limited items instead.

Thought 3: Animal Crossing Switch
There are about 100 animals in Pocket Camp, right? And 333 in New Leaf. I feel like we might get a new Animal Crossing game when all of the characters in New Leaf are in Pocket Camp. I know there are a bunch of people who are hyped right now hoping that AC Switch will be announced during the Nintendo Direct today. I doubt it, but this has been on my mind...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 13, 2018)

There is definitely fewer clams in each batch than there were for the gyroidite scavenger hunts.  As for the cookies, I'm personally not interested in the items so I'm not going to buy any.  However, if Nintendo seriously decreased the odds of getting different cookie items then that's not ok at all.  Although you might just be having really bad luck.


----------



## Pun of Nentown (Sep 13, 2018)

I actually got a green spawn point from the one cookie I could afford. So I'm happy.

However, being quite the Splatoon nerd, I'm a bit miffed that they put the goods behind paywalls.


----------



## biker (Sep 13, 2018)

About the splatoon event, yes it's harder, but in my opinion not because of the color but the amount to craft; Usually it takes 50 gyroid to craft each piece of clothing but it's 80 this time, quite a lot.
*Also, I noticed I gained the splatoon cap, I really didn't buy it. I asked my friend if he received it too but he didn't. Did this happen to anybody else?*

About the cookies, I've abdicated of buying single cookies, but I bought twice the 5pack, and the rewards weren't so good, so I'd say, only get it when you're REALLY interested in the rewards, because the 6 stamps are quite useful to get what you actually want.


----------



## Dracule (Sep 14, 2018)

biker said:


> About the splatoon event, yes it's harder, but in my opinion not because of the color but the amount to craft; Usually it takes 50 gyroid to craft each piece of clothing but it's 80 this time, quite a lot.
> *Also, I noticed I gained the splatoon cap, I really didn't buy it. I asked my friend if he received it too but he didn't. Did this happen to anybody else?*
> 
> About the cookies, I've abdicated of buying single cookies, but I bought twice the 5pack, and the rewards weren't so good, so I'd say, only get it when you're REALLY interested in the rewards, because the 6 stamps are quite useful to get what you actually want.



I got a Splatoon Cap as well. Not really sure why. :0

On another note, I’m not interested in Splatoon at all, so I won’t be trying to get any of the items. XD


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 14, 2018)

biker said:


> About the splatoon event, yes it's harder, but in my opinion not because of the color but the amount to craft; Usually it takes 50 gyroid to craft each piece of clothing but it's 80 this time, quite a lot.
> *Also, I noticed I gained the splatoon cap, I really didn't buy it. I asked my friend if he received it too but he didn't. Did this happen to anybody else?*
> 
> About the cookies, I've abdicated of buying single cookies, but I bought twice the 5pack, and the rewards weren't so good, so I'd say, only get it when you're REALLY interested in the rewards, because the 6 stamps are quite useful to get what you actually want.



Is it the purple one?  Nintendo sent that out to everyone as a free gift.


----------



## ESkill (Sep 14, 2018)

It seems like less clams spawn. In the other gyrodite events I'd always go to ok motors and be able to get between 7 or 10 there alone and pick up about 2 to 4 in other spots. But now I only get about 5 in the first spot I go and maybe 1 or 2 at another location and that's it. I finally got be enough clams to craft the tank top after hitting the quarry twice. I'm not sure if I'll be able to craft everything.

I also haven't been having any luck with fortune cookies. I've decided not to spend leaf tickets yet and just see what I can get for bells, and since Julian's cookie came out I've only been able to get a couple cookies. I keep seeing people post  two specialty cookies available for bells but I just haven't had that luck. And the purple inkling hat was a free gift from Nintendo to kick off the event. You can craft the pink and green hat/wigs for LT.


----------



## Flare (Sep 15, 2018)

I'm kinda interested in the Green Inkling Boy Hat, although I might not get it. So far I have had good luck with the Gyroidite Hunt. 

I also wish the odds of getting dupes heavily decreased and would also like if special fortune cookies were sold for bells more often.


----------



## Pun of Nentown (Sep 15, 2018)

The sassy silver squid sister-- I mean RNG has been kind to me to be able to pull this off.


----------



## Pansy (Sep 15, 2018)

We'll definitely get more villagers, though probably not all of them (can't take up too much space on your phone, ya know). I can't really say much about the scavenger hunt because this is my first one since I've come back, but you only need 300 to craft everything (besides the leaf ticket dudes) once and if you use the quarry for clams you'll get there pretty easily. I've never bought a five pack of cookies, but honestly they really are just RNG. I hope you get what you're after, though.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Sep 18, 2018)

It doesn't really seem like much of an event to me if most of the furniture is in fortune cookies. I don't have any leaf tickets right now because I have been trying to get all of the furniture from Julian's fortune cookie. I am still missing 2 of them, but I have like 4 dresses, tables, and planters. Fortune cookies are annoying.


----------



## Greninja (Sep 18, 2018)

I had no trouble with collecting clams, I just finished the event today and I have not very active on the game because of school.

Fortune cookies are a totally rip off you shouldnt have to use money to get the furniture. This is the 1st and hopefully the last time they do this. You should be able to do challenges or something to get the cookies instead of having to pay. I wonder if there are any plans to transfer fortune cookie items in AC switch?


----------

